# Veloce Vs Ultegra groupsets



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Which one is best in your opinion? 

The ultegra is a bit more expensive than the veloce, I can get a veloce groupset for £285 (although the 2009's cost a tad more)...any reason why I should spend more?

the bloke in the LBS just told me that campy veloce is noisey and horrid and costs £700! he suggested ultegra which is what he just hsappened to stock...


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Sep 2008)

As Jim says,

Veloce is more like 105
Centaur is more like Ultegra.


----------



## girofan (24 Sep 2008)

Veloce will last twice as long as Ultegra and you will know when your gear has engaged!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Ok..
I have only ever known shimano (tiagra) I am ignorant of the additional benefits the higher end stuff has, I simply assume it is 'better'.

But what does 'better' mean? 
Am I right to assume it is mae of better metal for example? That my switching will be easier? That I'll strip less cog teeth (not that I do so now)? 

I cant afford the centaur groupset, I am sure it is much better though. 
I can afford campy veloce and thta groupset comes with short breaks which apparently are what my intended frame is designed to take. It is purely this short break thing wich has led me to campagnolo groupsets.
More durable you say...this is good I say.



> you will know when your gear has engaged!



ok this is interesting...do you mean it isnt as smoothe as shimano shifting? I can always tell when my gear is engaged on my tiagra set...or is this a polite way of saying it is loud n' clonkey ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Sep 2008)

Veloce gearshifts are silky smooth with a postive action. Your LBS is talking bollox (They often do, which is why I shop online).


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Hokay...ta. Veloce it is then I reckon.


----------



## Tynan (24 Sep 2008)

lowly xenon man here but I thought the campag shift was a bit clunky at first, now I like it, it's very definite


----------



## Lardyboy (24 Sep 2008)

Campag most definitely would be my default groupset of choice.


----------



## kyuss (25 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Ok..
> I can afford campy veloce and thta groupset comes with short breaks which apparently are what my intended frame is designed to take. It is purely this short break thing wich has led me to campagnolo groupsets.



Don't mean to confuse you in your quest for the perfect bike, but Shimano groupsets come with short reach brakes as well. No real need to only consider Campag for this reason alone (though Campag will get you brownie points with die hard roadies).


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Sep 2008)

...something else I learn't today

It'll need to be veloce I reckon.....roadie points are important


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Sep 2008)

campag bikes are noisier when freewheeling, something to do with the cassette freewheel mechanism. it's hardly an unpleasant noise, and might actually be useful if you've no bell…


----------



## Chris James (25 Sep 2008)

Alkso Shimano freehubs are a stronger and better design due to the increassed spacing between the bearings.


----------

